# Lopi Berkshire Green Smart Gas Stove vs. Quadra-fire Sapphire



## DIYconfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm a newly minted member of this forum and I need your help. I have removed my old Martin Industries gas fireplace from the corner where it was originally installed in 1993, knocked out the framing and I'm now refinishing the walls and floor for a gas stove. I've narrowed down my search to the either the Lopi Berkshire Green Smart or the Quadra-fire Sapphire. I'd greatly appreciate hearing from anyone one way or the other these stoves.

BTW, I think it was JFK that gave an overwhelming endorsement of the Lopi complete with a video clip of the fired up stove in his home late last year.

Regards,
DIYconfusion (aka John)


----------



## summit (Jan 12, 2010)

The Berkshire was the best out there before... with the green smart features, it got even better... you'll save yourself 100 +/- gallons (well, depending on your pilot usage, if you turn if off in the summer w/ a conventional unit.. but a 1000btu pilot going 24/7 adds up over 365) a year just with the IPI system alone...


----------



## DIYconfusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for endorsement of the Lopi Berkshire. Unfortunately I can't follow through with the gas stove even if I wanted to. I have a brick home and the vent cap that is mortared into the wall is set too low for the minimum distance from the stove top. Now I'm back to installing a gas fireplace. For that I have picked out the Napolean GD70. Hope I like it!


----------

